# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Livescribe 3 Smartpen,  Livescribe Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Livescribe is wholly-owned subsidiary of Anoto AB.

livescribe.com/smartpen/ls3

youtube.com/nevermissaword

facebook.com/livescribe

twitter.com/livescribe

linkedin.com/company/livescribe-inc-

Livescribe on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Livescribe 3 smartpen and OneNote

Published on Oct 22, 2014




> Automatically send Livescribe 3 smartpen notes directly to Microsoft’s OneNote app. OneNote makes it even easier to store, organize and search your written notes on any device you rely upon.

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started with Livescribe Echo on Paper

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Learn how easy it is to get up and running with an Echo smartpen. With your pen, tap on the record icon in your Livescribe notebook so your Echo can record everything you hear. It stores the audio in the pen while you write down key words. Later, just tap on your notes with your pen and Echo plays back what it heard at that moment. You'll write much less, but you'll remember so much more!

----------

